

Secret report urges treaty forcing US web firms' cooperation in data sharing - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/02/web-firms-data-sharing-secret-treaty

======
century19
I'm surprised the UK government are pushing this, it would only legitimise
other countries asking for the same kind of unfettered access.

~~~
higherpurpose
I'm not because:

1) US and UK are the forefront of pushing for such laws recently first in "X
Eyes" countries and then in others as well, because it's actually the NSA and
the GCHQ proposing them

2) The UK is bound by the Human Rights Charter in the EU and some of the data
collection and spying laws are actually _illegal_ (even if they keep going for
now). Through this "international treaty" (that supposedly the EU countries
would sign, too) they could probably bypass that.

~~~
century19
Well this is a government who had a manifesto pledge to abolish the Human
Rights Act. And they won. So, indeed, maybe I shouldn't be surprised.

Seems very self defeating though. Data could end up being siloed in countries
where the users are based so their government can decide who can see it.

------
higherpurpose
How can "legal" and "secret" be in the same sentence? If something like this
passes in secret without the people's support, that's clearly an
_illegitimate_ law.

------
wahsd
I have a feeling that some country is going to become significantly wealthy
simply by becoming the world's data storage where data is protected from the
heinous hands of our governments.

All of this is somewhat only a nuisance at the moment even though it is ever
increasingly revealing real implications. Just imagine though what happens
when these governments that have shown such blatant disregard for even the
most fundamental legal code of our country and have essentially committed high
treason against the Constitution and America's people gain access to mind
reading technology even beyond what is already possible through inferences
based on your online activities, and written and verbal thoughts.

